# Sweetie and Lemon photo dump



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

IMG_20151216_135042889 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151216_135023497 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151216_134721051 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151216_134704129 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151210_114805669 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151126_094153118 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20151211_102711441 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

and a random picture of my cat Elora (who Lemon is in love with) not thinking anything. 
IMG_20151214_233301206 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, your grey boy just keeps getting more handsome and Lemon is the citrus of my eyes. One thing that I just can't fathom is how Lemon would choose the kitty over our grey Prince, although Elora is also a real beaut. Must be those big bold eyes and fur


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Moria your lemon is adorable and so is your big grey budgie also adorable with his fluffy head....Elora your cat has big eyes and is lovely.... I hope Elora is being good.....


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

LynandIndigo said:


> Moria your lemon is adorable and so is your big grey budgie also adorable with his fluffy head....Elora your cat has big eyes and is lovely.... I hope Elora is being good.....


Elora is good generally. I am still very careful with her though because I've seen what she does to mice and I know given the chance there would be a very sad situation.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Jedikeet said:



Oh my, your grey boy just keeps getting more handsome and Lemon is the citrus of my eyes. One thing that I just can't fathom is how Lemon would choose the kitty over our grey Prince, although Elora is also a real beaut. Must be those big bold eyes and fur

Click to expand...

Might want to watch what you do, Nick. Wouldn't want to hurt your eyes with all that citrus. 

Really, gorgeous birds!!! And your cat is stunning.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awww they are soooo cute


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I just love Sweetie, Moira! He just looks 'sweet' . Lemon is a very pretty girl too. Elora looks so soft, I want to cuddle with her! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweetie is so handsome!!   Lemon is adorable!! and your cat is just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your Sweetie and Lemondrop! I love your boy's expressions, his name really renders him justice. 

Your Elora is a cutie too, thanks for the bonus pic!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I love your little "flock", Moira! Lemon and Sweetie are both such pretties, and Elora just adds to the fun  

Thanks for the photos--you know how much we love them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira,

How nice to be treated to pictures of your darling Sweetie and pretty Lemondrop!

Elora has the biggest and most expressive eyes of any cat I've ever seen.

Thanks for sharing your darlings with us. *


----------

